# Trivia- 1/6



## luckytrim (Jan 6, 2006)

1. who was the girlfriend of cartoon hero underdog? 
2. just before her untimely death, who was described by critics as "a cheap imitation of marilyn monroe"? 
3.to what singer was actress carrie fisher married briefly? 
4. who played the title role in "the bride of frankenstien" opposite boris karloff? 
5. which classic tv comedy show of the 60's featured a regular awarding of "the fickle finger of fate" statuette? 
6. what city is home to the famous capotilie hill? 
TRUTH OR CRAP ?? 
in the bullring, the matador's cape is red to make the bull charge. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
1. pretty polly purebred        (??) 
2. JANE MANSFIELD 
3. paul simon                   (??) 
4. ELSA LANCASTER 
5. LAUGH-IN 
6. ROME 
CRAP !! 
the truth is that the color of the cape doesn't upset the bull at all.  the expression, "to see red", comes from a misunderstanding of what the bull can see......like most mammals, bulls are color-blind.  it's the flapping and waving of the matador's cape that irritates the bull.


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 6, 2006)

I knew the truth or crap!! That's it.


----------



## jkath (Jan 6, 2006)

aaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhh it's getting more difficult!!!
I only got 4 this time...


----------



## cara (Jan 6, 2006)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> I knew the truth or crap!! That's it.


 
same with me.... haven't heard of anything of the other...


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 6, 2006)

I knew numbers 1 (Sweet Polly Purebred), 2, 4 (Elsa Lanchester), 5, and crap!  That is the most I've gotten so far, and I'm usually pretty good at these things.  

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife (Jan 6, 2006)

bull fighting.. the only one I got right today.

Three days with out coffee.... my only excuse. ( is it a good enough one??)


----------



## Piccolina (Jan 6, 2006)

I got 3 and knew that the truth about the bulls


----------

